# Acmella repens



## Content Moderator (Jun 20, 2014)

*ACMELLA REPENS*

*Synonyms:* Acmella oppositifolia, Acmella oppositifolia var. repens, Spilanthes americana
*Hardiness:* Moderate
*Light Needs:* Medium
*Plant Structure:* Stem
*Family:* Asteraceae
*Genus:* Acmella
*Region:* North America, South America
*Location:* Southern USA to Paraguay
*Size:* Stem width 2 inches
*Growth Rate:* Moderate
*Can Be Grown Emersed:* Yes

*Description:*

Distributed from the southern United States to South America, _Acmella repens_ has been known by several names, among them _Spilanthes americana_ and _Acmella oppositifolia_ var. _repens_. This fairly common resident of wet ditches and other wet areas is one of the relatively few representatives of the very large family Asteraceae to be used in aquaria.

While capable of growing without carbon dioxide supplementation, optimal and attractive growth more or less requires it. When grown in good conditions, the rigidly upright growth pattern and moderate growth speed of _A. repens_ lend it easily to the kind of tiered stands seen in Dutch style aquascapes. Under strong illumination, a reddish stem and purple flush on leaves appear; otherwise, all growth is green. Emersed propagation is unproblematic and much faster than with submersed plants. Grown as a marginal plant around ponds, attractive yellow inflorescences appear in late summer. No particular nutrient sensitivities are known, but _A. repens_ is unfortunately vulnerable to some snails.

Not sold commercially, _Acmella repens_ can be acquired from other hobbyists or from suitable habitat in its native range

Photo #1: *Submersed* US and International Copyright 2011 by Tim Gross All Rights Reserved

Photo #2: *Inflorescence* US and International Copyright 2010 by Kris Weinhold All Rights Reserved

Photo #3: *Inflorescence* US and International Copyright 2010 by Kris Weinhold All Rights Reserved


----------

